# 8kw Generac rough idle



## Jesterbreeze (Oct 2, 2016)

My 8kw natural gas Generac residential standby generator has started to idle rough. Did some troubleshooting today and what I found is that once I open the air filter cover cap and then shut it - the generator immediately runs great and continues till I shut the generator off, then on start up it idles rough until I do the open and close on the filter cover cap. I have done this with the filter installed and removed. Still same results. Filter looks brand new. Spark plug is brand new. Thoughts on what I should be looking at to repair?


----------



## Dan N. (Jul 23, 2015)

Try replacing the air filter or removing it, then starting the unit. Generac had a bad batch of filters a while back with too much fire retardant on them causing it to choke off the engine air supply a little, therefore making the engine hunt a bit or run sloppy.


----------



## Jesterbreeze (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks Dan - I did try that and the generator does the same thing whether the air filter is installed or not. It just takes opening the air filter cover cap and then shutting and the generator will run fine until you shut it down and then start again. I have read somewhere about some baffles in that housing that the air filter goes into, but unsure if the 8kw has those baffles.


----------

